# Trailer Deer Stand



## BANGaRANG (Aug 23, 2009)

Started with an axle flip to get it in the air.


















Then made it tall enough for me to stand inside!










Then stairs and a roof!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

that thing looks familiar....

looks good


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome!!! I have thought about doing the same thing. That way I can move it around with my ATV to different spots.


----------



## BANGaRANG (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks
Update: It's done and in the woods!
I had a little trouble on the way out. I was hoping those dry rot tires would make it out to the lease. Turns out I was wrong! Luckily, it happened within a couple miles of a tire shop that sold used tires!

I made the windows too tall, so I took some scrap pieces and made some visors. The inside is water sealed and the outside is rolled on outdoor paint (one gallon barely covered it!).

It actually towed really well! I thought a semi would pass me and blow it over, but no fishtailing, wobble, sway, etc. Even when the tire blew. mpg sucked! I tied the roof down, but I don't think it was necessary.

It should serve us well during the season. Out of season it will be a mobile hog annihilating machine!
:cheers:


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Now that is 2 Cool !!!!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*real nice.*


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome, big & cozy, be sure to recoat that OSB board annually to prevent water entry.We learned that one the hard way.


----------

